# Diy vs SVS 16 ultra subs



## dudehmv

Hi, long time viewer, first time posting.

I am looking to build a mini marty using dayton ultimax UM18-22 driver. In the country i am located it will set me back by roughly 600$ for driver.
Add to it the cost of amplifier that would be approx another 600$ for a crown dsi 2000.
Add to it the cost of build which would be approximately 200$
This totals to roughly 1400$. 

Where as a SVS PB16 ultra costs around 4000$ here.

So taking into consideration that the t/s parameters of svs driver SB16 and PB16 Ultra Driver T/S Parameters - Buy Guru Review here and of that of a mini marty build I can easily beat it's performance in many ways for around 1/3 the price.
So do these companies keep such high markups?
Or is there something more than meets the eye?
I also assume that these companies are able to buy and build at considerably cheaper prices because of sheer volumes.
So aren't these markups high?
I mean an SVS PB 16 Ultra for say 2500$ makes some sense but 4000$ seems very high. Maybe I am wrong, but that's what I think. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickaboy1

if you buy them as a pair from svs at the right time a year they have great deals and you get .02 back on your credit card , or get like new from SVS save a ton


----------



## Mr645

Most business models, successful ones you figure in 1/3 the price for the cost of the item you sell, 1/3 for labor and 1/3 for fixed costs like rent, insurance, marketing, warranty, dealer support etc. With DIY you eliminate all the labor, and most of the fixed costs like insurance, marketing, customer support etc.


----------



## Sandston5

dudehmv said:


> Hi, long time viewer, first time posting.
> 
> I am looking to build a mini marty using dayton ultimax UM18-22 driver. In the country i am located it will set me back by roughly 600$ for driver.
> Add to it the cost of amplifier that would be approx another 600$ for a crown dsi 2000.
> Add to it the cost of build which would be approximately 200$
> This totals to roughly 1400$.
> 
> Where as a SVS PB16 ultra costs around 4000$ here.
> 
> So taking into consideration that the t/s parameters of svs driver SB16 and PB16 Ultra Driver T/S Parameters - Buy Guru Review here and of that of a mini marty build I can easily beat it's performance in many ways for around 1/3 the price.
> So do these companies keep such high markups?
> Or is there something more than meets the eye?
> I also assume that these companies are able to buy and build at considerably cheaper prices because of sheer volumes.
> So aren't these markups high?
> I mean an SVS PB 16 Ultra for say 2500$ makes some sense but 4000$ seems very high. Maybe I am wrong, but that's what I think.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


I think if you want to compare apples to apples you would base your pricing off of the Peerless STW-350F-188PR01-04
I went down the same path you did a few years back and my research led me to understand that Peerless makes the drivers for SVS and they are based off of this model which is almost twice the price of the Ultimax. 









Home


Peerless by Tymphany STW-350F-188PR01-04 15" High Power SubwooferA New Generation of High Output, High Power SubwoofersThe STW-350F-188PR01-04 subwoofer from Peerless was designed with performance and space in mind. This drivers offer deep and clean low-frequency reproduction with minimal...




www.parts-express.com


----------



## Mr645

Sandston5 said:


> I think if you want to compare apples to apples you would base your pricing off of the Peerless STW-350F-188PR01-04
> I went down the same path you did a few years back and my research led me to understand that Peerless makes the drivers for SVS and they are based off of this model which is almost twice the price of the Ultimax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Peerless by Tymphany STW-350F-188PR01-04 15" High Power SubwooferA New Generation of High Output, High Power SubwoofersThe STW-350F-188PR01-04 subwoofer from Peerless was designed with performance and space in mind. This drivers offer deep and clean low-frequency reproduction with minimal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.parts-express.com


I originally planned on the 15" peerless driver for my DIY project but after talking to people that have built many DIY subs, and talking to the techs at Parts-Express, The Peerless 15" is ideal for a smaller sealed enclosure, 2 cubic ft but if you can fit a larger enclosure, 4 ft3, the Ultimax 18" outperforms the Peerless. The Ultimax also requires less power. It made no sense to use the Peerless 15" since I had room for a larger subwoofer.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Diy UM18-22 all the way!


----------



## GPM

+1


----------



## jreb14

Diy UM18-22 all the way!


----------

